# HELP picking out a jigging rod/reel combo for tuna?



## trio-assassin

I know this gets very expensive but im trying to find something that is at least reasonably priced. I dont tuna fish very often, but im really starting to get into it! Any suggestions? thanks!


----------



## mcgolfer

try the buy and sell board on 360tuna. this jigging forum is just getting started and the one on 360 has been around a while. there are lots of options and you need to be a little more specific on what you want to jig with and what size tuna you plan to target. are you wanting a spinner or a conventional set up? jigging from a private or party boat? type of jigging you plan on doing? speed jigging or yo yo style? what is reasonable price?....rick


----------



## ksong

I usually suggest to use what they have when they start jigging tuna.
There are a few criteria for tuna jigging reels.

*1. line capacity* 
You need at least 300 yards of 80 lbs. In fact, 100 lbs tuna can take about 100 - 150 yards on 22 - 24 lbs tuna, but you need some extra line just in case you hook up a bigger tuna or line get cut while fishing for some reasons.

*2. max drag*
Some use very light drag for tuna, but I prefer at least 20 lbs drag to fight effectively.

*3. reel weight*
I've seen some guys use as heavy as 50SW for tuna jigging. Tuna jigging requires long hours and reel weight can be an issue. Any reel over 30 oz feel heavy for me. And there are many small, but powerful reesl suitable for tuna jigging in the market.

*4. castability*
Castability is not big issue when you use Japanese style jigging, but it is important to jig with East Coast style jigging with long rods.
for casting far.

As you as your existing reels are within the criteria, they are good for tuna jigging.

------------------

There are two distinctive style of tuna jigging. One is East Coast style with long rod and the other is Japanese style jigging with short rods.

East Coast tuna jig fishermen prefer 7' - 8' rod rated upto 60 - 80 lbs.

For Japanese style jigging, 5' - 6' rods are more popular. When you jig deeper and target bigger fish, you choose shorter rods. Tof tuna, I prefer 5' - 5'4" length rods.
When you choose Japanese jigging rods, check the lure weight rating and line rating together as both are corelated.

Choose 300g - 500g rods with line rating of PE6 - PE8 fdepending on the tuna sizes you target.


----------



## rainbowrunner

I've only been doing this (jigging/popping) for about 3 years and everytime I use a different rig I want to buy one. I am currently using a conventional Diawa Saltiga 30T with an OTI 3101-60 rod. It's a little on the light side but I love it. This is a medium price rig you can pick up for about 550 if you watch the classifieds as Rick said.

If you aren't sure you're going to stay in this sport and want to go cheap you could pick up a brand new Shimano Torium 20 and Trevalla rod for about 375. A lot of people scoff at this but I saw a friend land a 80lb AJ on the Big-E with one and they are ideal for blackfin. If you know you're hooked and ready to unload some jack, there are accurate boss, ocea jigger, and many other "high end" conventional combos out there.

Spinning gear for jigging is a whole different subject. There is a thread on 360Tuna by Gman called *Intro to Jigging* that you can search for that is very helpful on all the aspects of jigging.

Read everything you can from Kilsong. He is one of the masters of this sport.

I'm hooked for sure!


----------



## hog

rainbowrunner said:


> There is a thread on 360Tuna by Gman called *Intro to Jigging* that you can search for that is very helpful on all the aspects of jigging.
> 
> Read everything you can from Kilsong. He is one of the masters of this sport.
> 
> I'm hooked for sure!


Yep, your hooked 2 
There aint but 2 cures
a










and










You will be happy to know, that even tho this little 2cool jigg'n board is brand spankin new... With *Kilsong* already as a moderator along with frequent visitor and long time helper *BretBaker* and the *G-Man* is on his way to be here with all his fellow jigg'n n popp'n buddies real soon, and all the rest who are show'n up and askin/sharin, we gonna have some of the best jiggers n poppers there is to lean on and learn from...

Thank ya Mont 

for start'n the  _*J-n-P*_ forum

The








will hate ya for it 

​


----------



## Swells

I'm very appreciative of having Kil post over here too. I'd like to learn so much more, although I fear that the best way is to watch the guy fish - I'm one of those "monkey see, monkey do" kind of dummies. 

Maybe some more instructional video links would help with some tips, lacking a special offshore trip with masters like Kilsong.

As to gear, we've been offshore on party boat and were hauling up AJ up to 80 pounds on those old-fashioned fiberglass broomsticks with a rusty Penn Senator and the star drag hammered over tight as can be. Now that's a cheap, used rig.

What the deal is, you can spend up to a grand or more on a custom pole and reel and you can last longer in the saddle, plain and simple. It's s-m-o-o-t-h and less tiresome. But it doesn't have to be a rich man's sport. You can get by with a cheaper Calstar rod and an OK reel just fine. And folks, if I busted a custom combo out yonder and only had a broomstick and a nasty old reel, and wasn't dead broke tired, I'd grab that old unit in a heartbeat!

It's the sporty thing to do...


----------



## hog

When I 









into this modernize japaneese verticle jiggin craze back in 06, it was because of two lures I bought at buckee's because of me watching a youtube jiggin video of some japaneese jiggin icon fella catching a dogtooth tuna...

I had no "jiggin rod/reel", but I had a penn 320 filled with 50# braid I used for catching slimers on a drift line out the back of the boat. And I had just gone to FTU and bought one of their expensive $12.50 repaired penn broom stick repaired rods.

This is one of those two jigs...It had it I would feel safe to say 25 amberjack to its credit before being donated to the deep. It now lays in rest at the snoopy wreck.








That no nothing rod, and that cheap pawn shop bought reel, have now cost me a small country fortune :biggrin: It dont take big dollar setups to catch'm.. but it helps....hahaha

But, Ive never looked back... I love Jiggin verticle jigs... Its so addicting....:rybka:

Hog



Swells said:


> I'm very appreciative of having Kil post over here too. I'd like to learn so much more, although I fear that the best way is to watch the guy fish - I'm one of those "monkey see, monkey do" kind of dummies.
> 
> Maybe some more instructional video links would help with some tips, lacking a special offshore trip with masters like Kilsong.
> 
> As to gear, we've been offshore on party boat and were hauling up AJ up to 80 pounds on those old-fashioned fiberglass broomsticks with a rusty Penn Senator and the star drag hammered over tight as can be. Now that's a cheap, used rig.
> 
> What the deal is, you can spend up to a grand or more on a custom pole and reel and you can last longer in the saddle, plain and simple. It's s-m-o-o-t-h and less tiresome. But it doesn't have to be a rich man's sport. You can get by with a cheaper Calstar rod and an OK reel just fine. And folks, if I busted a custom combo out yonder and only had a broomstick and a nasty old reel, and wasn't dead broke tired, I'd grab that old unit in a heartbeat!
> 
> It's the sporty thing to do...


----------



## ksong

hog said:


> When I into this modernize japaneese verticle jiggin craze back in 06, it was because of two lures I bought at buckee's because of me watching a youtube jiggin video of some japaneese jiggin icon fella catching a dogtooth tuna...
> 
> I had no "jiggin rod/reel", but I had a penn 320 filled with 50# braid I used for catching slimers on a drift line out the back of the boat. And I had just gone to FTU and bought one of their expensive $12.50 repaired penn broom stick repaired rods.
> 
> This is one of those two jigs...It had it I would feel safe to say 25 amberjack to its credit before being donated to the deep. It now lays in rest at the snoopy wreck.
> View attachment 253932
> 
> 
> That no nothing rod, and that cheap pawn shop bought reel, have now cost me a small country fortune :biggrin: It dont take big dollar setups to catch'm.. but it helps....hahaha
> 
> But, Ive never looked back... I love Jiggin verticle jigs... Its so addicting....:rybka:
> 
> Hog


I like other fishermen do what you did. I always insist to start with what you have and have fun with jigging.  Eventually you figure out what you want. Trial and error is the best sure way to learn. I see some try to memorize and buy everything what some suggest on the internet. But I feel it is not the best way to learn jgging and popping. Instead of becoming tackle ho, spend as much time as you can on the water.


----------



## BretABaker

We always used whatever method was needed to catch fish. Irons, jigs, plugs, bait, etc. Whatever was called for. I can remember being about 5 years old and dropping tadys to bonito and cudas in California when I lived there, and having my dad throw out irons for me on a "long range" trip then i'd reel the football yellowfin in. Several years back it clicked and I got tired of catching fish on bait and wanted a new challenge. Artificials were the answer 

Regarding gear - I'd say I bought/sold only about 3 reels until I realized what I liked. I've had my go-to jigging reels for a while now, same with the popping reels. Could I upgrade? Sure. But....in this economy, I'll trade a $900 popping rod for several tuna trips .


----------



## ksong

Bret, I met French couple at Panama Sportfishing Lodge and they had impressive rods with Ripple Fisher, Yamaga and Carpenter rods.
I was shocked they sell a Ripple Fisher popping rod for $1,200 euro in France.

I used Newell 500 series for tuna jigging for 5 years before I upgraded my reels.


----------



## BretABaker

Is the exchange that bad for the euro??? thats quite a lot of money!!! newells will do the trick as long as you use some lighter drags 

How did the trip go - any notable fish? did you get to bend the new rods at all???


----------

